# Roadside Counts



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Where are they???

Only thing I've read is the spring crowing counts.

Just curious if you guys have heard anything.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have been waiting for them as well. Any one heard anything yet???


----------

